# New to the Furry Universe....and..HELLO!



## Fraxture (Sep 10, 2010)

What started out as a quest for the perfect costume, has become the awareness that I am a fan of fur costumes.

I have an affinity for Ferrets. And I am begining my design and build a Ferret Fursuit.

So I have started with the plastic mesh for the previous costume I was going to make for Halloween. But I am not concerned with a Halloween suit and do not want to rush my fursuit build.

So from your experince, what is the most comfortable head design to wear for long periods? 

What is the best base structure to start with really?
A plastic mesh build, a pull over mask with foam glued to it, a foam wrap glued to fit the contours of your head?
Which allows for more breathing room, and a moving jaw as well. And is the most comfortable to wear for long periods.


----------



## Jesie (Sep 10, 2010)

It depends on you really. Both mask styles are comfortable. Both have pros and cons. it depends on what style you eventually develop.

I personally use mesh when I build, but my masks have humorously long faces that need a strong structure under them to hold up correctly. If you're apt to make short faces, a Balaclava would most likely be your up your ally. Or if you have some extra thin foam laying about, you can try this method.


----------



## Furr (Sep 10, 2010)

Excellent we need more ferret fursuiters  anyways I build mine off of plastic craft masks with foam and foamies along with a little plastic mesh. Because the mask is form fitting it makes for an overall smaller head which looks less bobble headish. Hereâ€™s a head before I fured it to so show you what I mean. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4248602/

The only thing I feel the need to warn you about is that if you use all foam it will eventually become one giant sweat sponge. You can spray antibacterial stuff in it but most heads you donâ€™t want to submerge under water so there is no easy way to clean them. Thatâ€™s part of why I use the plastic masks you can just use a damp paper towel and wipe them out.


----------



## Fraxture (Sep 10, 2010)

This is a rough sketch I jsut did of what I would like it to be.
But for it to truely come out this way...


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2010)

I always found the "all foam" method and the "balacava" method to work the best. especially making professional grade suits.


----------



## Fraxture (Sep 12, 2010)

Well I already started on the plastic mesh design. 
I am going to spray the interior when completed with Latex and then where a "balacava" to minimize soakage. :roll:
We'll see...

These are preliminary tries, this is my third attempt in attaching foam to the fram. The last two didn't feel write so I removed them ans started from scratch.

I can see the lower jaw will need to be more arrow shape after taking these.

Still shaping big time!!


----------



## Fraxture (Sep 13, 2010)

I sketched this at work real quick here. 
This is the look I am mostly aiming for Furr.

I want the snout to be more rounded than arrow shape.


----------



## Furr (Sep 13, 2010)

So far its looking really good, a helpful tip to keep your head from being huge/bobble head-ish is not to ad any foam to the top (other than ears) and back that way it should get the flat wedge shape of a ferret head. Canâ€™t wait to see it finished


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello and awesome work so far!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 13, 2010)

Furr said:


> Excellent we need more ferret fursuiters  anyways I build mine off of plastic craft masks with foam and foamies along with a little plastic mesh. Because the mask is form fitting it makes for an overall smaller head which looks less bobble headish. Hereâ€™s a head before I fured it to so show you what I mean. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4248602/
> 
> The only thing I feel the need to warn you about is that if you use all foam it will eventually become one giant sweat sponge. You can spray antibacterial stuff in it but most heads you donâ€™t want to submerge under water so there is no easy way to clean them. Thatâ€™s part of why I use the plastic masks you can just use a damp paper towel and wipe them out.


 
I highly dislike the idea of all foam masks for that very reason. If you are going to use all foam, why not just cut out that problem with sweat and the fact the head tends to fall apart faster...and go with a Balaclava base? Then it creates a barrier and it's more form fitting, perfect for smaller heads that need to be narrow or petite.


----------



## Fraxture (Sep 13, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I highly dislike the idea of all foam masks for that very reason. If you are going to use all foam, why not just cut out that problem with sweat and the fact the head tends to fall apart faster...and go with a Balaclava base? Then it creates a barrier and it's more form fitting, perfect for smaller heads that need to be narrow or petite.


 

So you sggest a plastic mask instead? Like Furr stated up in the thread?
And if so, what is the name of this plastic and where can I buy it.

And if it isn't too much to ask, any videos or tutorials on how to work with this medium out there?

I don't mind chalking my progress so far up as experince and starting from scratch.


----------



## Jesie (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah well most people can't afford latex and plaster and clay for molds. Most of these people who are first starting a head/suit have generally little to no artistic ability, so carving the mold out of clay is something they're very unlikely to master the first many attempts. That's not even mentioning all the latex and plaster they're gonna go through before they manage to make a prefect cast and mold. It's expensive and time consuming for someone who don't know what they're doing, even with instructions.

You can throw together a mesh and foam mask much more cheaply and quickly. It may fall apart if done poorly and tents to get quite rank down the road, but as it so cheap to make, you can just make another one.


I for one am very able to wash my mesh and foam mask. Jill seems to have a method down quite well.


----------



## Furr (Sep 14, 2010)

You should be ok with the plastic mesh, I made my first fursuits in that style I would just advice wearing a light spandex hood or something to help keep the sweat out of the costume.


----------



## Fraxture (Sep 14, 2010)

Furr said:


> So far its looking really good, a helpful tip to keep your head from being huge/bobble head-ish is not to ad any foam to the top (other than ears) and back that way it should get the flat wedge shape of a ferret head. Canâ€™t wait to see it finished


 
Sorry, overlooked this one Furr. 
No foam on top? Won't that cause the fur to sag into the uncovered areas of the plastic mesh? ''


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 14, 2010)

Fraxture said:


> So you sggest a plastic mask instead? Like Furr stated up in the thread?
> And if so, what is the name of this plastic and where can I buy it.
> 
> And if it isn't too much to ask, any videos or tutorials on how to work with this medium out there?
> ...



It looks as though you are using plastic mesh. What I was talking about in my rather late post into this thread, is the kind of head where it's all foam, and then more foam which is not something you are doing. That said if your head turns out well, awesome. I still make this suggestion, go out and by a balaclava anyway. Put a split where the mouth is if it does not have it built in and wear it while wearing your mesh based head.

It'll keep your head cooler and there is less transfer of sweat onto the foam through the mesh inside.

The main thing is that sweat on foam changes the foam over time. So while the mesh tech is better because it tends to not be straight up skin on foam, if you can afford those sweat wicking balaclava's, or at least one it goes a long way to improving your own comfort and the life of your head.


----------



## Fraxture (Sep 14, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It looks as though you are using plastic mesh. What I was talking about in my rather late post into this thread, is the kind of head where it's all foam, and then more foam which is not something you are doing. That said if your head turns out well, awesome. I still make this suggestion, go out and by a balaclava anyway. Put a split where the mouth is if it does not have it built in and wear it while wearing your mesh based head.
> 
> It'll keep your head cooler and there is less transfer of sweat onto the foam through the mesh inside.
> 
> The main thing is that sweat on foam changes the foam over time. So while the mesh tech is better because it tends to not be straight up skin on foam, if you can afford those sweat wicking balaclava's, or at least one it goes a long way to improving your own comfort and the life of your head.


 
Hmm, it's worth a try.
I found one at a cycle shop in town for 10 bucks. Not thermal and it's nylon.

But unfortunetly no Styrofoam heads or the like nearby. I will have to order one form online and put the build phase on hold.

I can see your reasoning behind that build. Just thought it would be harder to work on that surface. But I can see the sleekness to it.


----------



## Furr (Sep 14, 2010)

Fraxture said:


> Sorry, overlooked this one Furr.
> No foam on top? Won't that cause the fur to sag into the uncovered areas of the plastic mesh? ''




Nope because when you wear it your head will support the fabric just make sure you carefully glue the fur on the top of the head to the plastic support pieces (the X) on the top of the mesh frame.


----------



## Deo (Sep 15, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Yeah well most people can't afford latex and plaster and clay for molds. Most of these people who are first starting a head/suit have generally little to no artistic ability, so carving the mold out of clay is something they're very unlikely to master the first many attempts. That's not even mentioning all the latex and plaster they're gonna go through before they manage to make a prefect cast and mold. It's expensive and time consuming for someone who don't know what they're doing, even with instructions.
> 
> You can throw together a mesh and foam mask much more cheaply and quickly. It may fall apart if done poorly and tents to get quite rank down the road, but as it so cheap to make, you can just make another one.
> 
> ...



I agree with this. I have been a sculptor for years and have worked on mold making and casting with different materials. If you are new to it and don't have a mentor to teach you it is very difficult and messy. I do not reccommend using latex (foam or liquid) at all as it is expensive, messy, difficult to work with, a multi-step process, and does not breathe at all. The molds are bulky (gypsum or plaster) an heavy and may have to be multiple part molds. First time suiters should not work with latex unless thy have past experience in sculpting, mold making, and casting.


----------

